# Voided Lottery Ticket Worth $ 30 Million



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/100603/koddities/brite_jackpot_gaffe


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad it wasn't me...lol. I used to work with a lady that purchased 3 of 5 remaining scratch tickets. While she was at the counter scratching someone else purchased the last 2. One of those was a $1000 winner. My ex wife and I once has all six numbers of a 6 49 draw, but they were on a BC 49 ticket. unfortunately, you don't get anything for that.

Steve


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Ahh... It hurts just to read about it.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

if i won that life would be so much more fun LOL


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

^ agrreed! imagine the fish / tank / house u would have


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You could buy your favourite wing of the Vancouver Aquarium and have their staff maintain "your" tanks for you


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Buy/build a huge tank and stock it with pseudotrophyus nummygals


----------

